# Twrp 2.0 for bolt feedback?



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone try it yet? Any issues? Backups, restores, wiping, all works fine? I don't mind testing, just want to see a little feedback first ;-)

Thanks, it certainly looks awesome!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

I tried it this morning, restored a backup, and it wouldn't go past the white HTC screen, I had to install a different ROM flash cwm and respite an older backup...


----------



## kahuna1979 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had no problems so far. Made a backup flashed ICS then restored my backup.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Been messing around and haven't had any problems yet. Restored an old backup and worked. Made a new restore and it was 124 seconds. Flashed the new ICS builds and went smooth. Cant wait for some themes to pop up. Only thing is the Capacitive keys lights don't work.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

BuffoGT said:


> I tried it this morning, restored a backup, and it wouldn't go past the white HTC screen, I had to install a different ROM flash cwm and respite an older backup...


Did you wipe before attempting a restore? I'm sure you did, just needed to ask... LOL

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have done backups, restores, and installs without a problem. All of the capacitive keys work and it is responsive.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it... So far everything works as it should, restores, backups, wipes, flashes... And its FAST... VERY impressed.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

BuffoGT said:


> I tried it this morning, restored a backup, and it wouldn't go past the white HTC screen, I had to install a different ROM flash cwm and respite an older backup...


Did you restore a backup made with a different recovery? They used to not work across recoveries. Not sure if that's still the case.

EDIT:I'm using it but I haven't done much. I did a backup right after flashing it but that's all. That worked though. Touch screen is nice buy I fear I might do something on accident. It's a lot easier to hit tthe wrong thing on the touchscreen than with hardware buttons.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! This recovery is awesome! Most definitely the best recovery out there! I haven't found any issues yet. Hats off to Team Win...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------

